# What is the #1 thing you need to stop doing?



## Jace (Dec 26, 2021)

For me...I'm  a "worry-wart"...think too much!


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2021)

Overthinking things.


----------



## timoc (Dec 26, 2021)

*The #1 thing I need to stop doing?*

*Is to stop* watching cookery programs on the TV in the kitchen where I hoard my food.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2021)

I need to stop fussing about the future, end of life care, etc…

“_Que sera, sera
What will be, will be …”_


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 26, 2021)

What is...​


Jace said:


> The #1 thing you need to stop doing?


At the moment, it's tracking in snow


----------



## officerripley (Dec 26, 2021)

Caring.


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 26, 2021)

Treating my vacuum cleaner like it has the plague.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2021)

Jace said:


> The #1 thing you need to stop doing?
> 
> 
> For me...I'm  a "worry-wart"...think too much!


tell me about it... even last night I was so worried about a situation, I didn't sleep more than 1/2 an hour... and today that same concern has me so full of adrenalin, my hands are literally shaking..


----------



## officerripley (Dec 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> tell me about it... even last night I was so worried about a situation, I didn't sleep more than 1/2 an hour... and today that same concern has me so full of adrenalin, my hands are literally shaking..


Sorry to hear this; I hope things get better soon.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> tell me about it... even last night I was so worried about a situation, I didn't sleep more than 1/2 an hour... and today that same concern has me so full of adrenalin, my hands are literally shaking..


I hope whatever is worrying you, resolves itself. Meanwhile, take care of numero uno.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 26, 2021)

Procrastinating! I put off things to the last minute. Phone calls. Appointments. Paperwork! Laundry!


----------



## gloria (Dec 26, 2021)

Quit feeling bad about things I said or did way back when I was in my 20's and 30's. 
Memories have a way of appearing out of the blue, seems like it, as I get older and
living alone.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 26, 2021)

I need to stop being sober. First I need to go out and get a bottle of tequila.


----------



## Jules (Dec 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> tell me about it... even last night I was so worried about a situation, I didn't sleep more than 1/2 an hour... and today that same concern has me so full of adrenalin, my hands are literally shaking..


I hope you have someone you can talk with for support.  Sending hugs.


----------



## Jace (Dec 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> tell me about it... even last night I was so worried about a situation, I didn't sleep more than 1/2 an hour... and today that same concern has me so full of adrenalin, my hands are literally shaking.


We put "so much" pressure on ourselves...and we "wish" we didn't but...
Try to relax...breath!
(HD..like your new "icon")


----------



## Lawrence (Dec 26, 2021)

I need to stop eating so much.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2021)

Jace said:


> We put "so much" pressure on ourselves...and we "wish" we didn't but...
> Try to relax...breath!
> (HD..like your new "icon")


oh this has nothing to do with Christmas.. this is something that is beyond my abilities to fix... ..here I am still almost 1.50am.. can't sleep,... 

Thanks,   my 'new avi'.. is an old one ..about 8 years old now... ..I use it often on here


----------



## Pecos (Dec 26, 2021)

Watching the news.


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2021)

Overeating, especially things that are bad for me......but that stuff is so gooooood.....


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 26, 2021)

Buying Christmas ornaments and decor.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 26, 2021)

Jace said:


> For me...I'm  a "worry-wart"...think too much!





Tish said:


> Overthinking things.





hollydolly said:


> tell me about it... even last night I was so worried about a situation, I didn't sleep more than 1/2 an hour... and today that same concern has me so full of adrenalin, my hands are literally shaking..


It's a constant battle,  I use everything from meditation to vodka looking for relief.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2021)

Nathan said:


> It's a constant battle,  I use everything from meditation to vodka looking for relief.


Sometimes I wish I liked the taste of alcohol... it might help


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 27, 2021)

Procrastinating!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 27, 2021)

Worrying worrying always worrying.............and Rushing, when there is no reason to rush.  Worrying & hurrying.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 27, 2021)

The chocolate sitting on the desk that I was supposed to give away on Christmas Eve. Everyone was sick this year.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2021)

Judycat said:


> The chocolate sitting on the desk that I was supposed to give away on Christmas Eve. Everyone was sick this year.








_"Don't worry, be happy..." _- Robert Jr. McFerrin


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 27, 2021)

Wiping my hands on my pants!


----------



## Jace (Dec 27, 2021)

All great posts... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 27, 2021)

Complaining when things are not done to my specifications.  No one is perfect, but you wouldn't know it by me sometimes.


----------



## Jules (Dec 27, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Procrastinating!


That’s just what I was going to post - yesterday.


----------



## Knight (Dec 27, 2021)

Stop thinking my wife is going to run out of projects for me to do.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Sometimes I wish I liked the taste of alcohol... it might help


vodka+ cranberry juice= no alcohol taste.   Or vodka+club soda & lime/lime juice, add mint for some extra accent.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 27, 2021)

Nathan said:


> vodka+ cranberry juice= no alcohol taste.   Or vodka+club soda & lime/lime juice, add mint for some extra accent.


That is known as a Cape Codder where I come from, Nathan and they are perfect for a summer's day.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 27, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> That is known as a Cape Codder where I come from, Nathan and they are perfect for a summer's day.


Interesting!   The vodka+cranberry drink has been called a Cosmopolitan if you add triple sec.  The vodka+club soda+lime & mint is been causally referred to as a "keto mojito". My daughter-the-bartender laughs when I mention "keto mojito" as I've substituted vodka for the rum, to make the drink carb free, thus keto friendly.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2021)

Nathan said:


> vodka+ cranberry juice= no alcohol taste.   Or vodka+club soda & lime/lime juice, add mint for some extra accent.


No thanks..I daren't start down that road at this age..I might not be able to stop given the current circs


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2021)

Stop trying to please everyone.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 27, 2021)

Buying candy and chocolate bars even though I don't eat much of the chocolate bars but buy them for others in the house.


----------



## chrislind2 (Dec 27, 2021)

Stop spending money. I have been really careful with money years before I retired and I worry about money too much, but lately I have been spending a little too much. Guess I can blame Christmas somewhat, but I know I can do better, and this will have to be my New Year resolution. To not buy things that I know I will regret buying soon after I get them.


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

Nathan said:


> It's a constant battle,  I use everything from meditation to vodka looking for relief.


You know Nathan, I really do have to start meditation again. 
Thank you for the reminder


----------



## Jules (Dec 27, 2021)

I need to finish this coffee and close out of SF.  There’s fascinating housework to be done.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 27, 2021)

Eating Christmas cookies...


----------



## Irwin (Dec 27, 2021)

Nathan said:


> It's a constant battle,  I use everything from meditation to vodka looking for relief.


I've tried meditation and vodka and found that meditation takes too much work.    

Just kidding. I prefer tequila.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

I've always dreamed of putting vodka in a Vanilla Shake, but I never got around to it and now I don't drink alcohol anymore.  It feels like a really good combo to me.


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 28, 2021)

gloria said:


> Quit feeling bad about things I said or did way back when I was in my 20's and 30's.
> Memories have a way of appearing out of the blue, seems like it, as I get older and
> living alone.


Yup, me too. Things pop up from time to time.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I've always dreamed of putting vodka in a Vanilla Shake, but I never got around to it and now I don't drink alcohol anymore.  It feels like a really good combo to me.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 28, 2021)

Eating too many carbs, worrying if friend/relative is mad at me, worrying if someone is trying to rip me off because I'm an old woman, worrying that I'll get down with sickness or accident....in a nutshell....worrying.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 28, 2021)

Trusting men who say I am amazing and beautiful.  I think they are delusional or have the goat horn syndrome!


----------



## Bakara (Dec 28, 2021)

Tish said:


> Overthinking things.


that kills more than drugs and smoking


----------



## Irwin (Dec 28, 2021)

I wish I could stop thinking about bad things that happened to me. I no longer ruminate about them, but they do pop into my head every once in a while and ruin my equanimity. Some day, scientists will be able to remove unwanted memories. I wish that day were today.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 28, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I wish I could stop thinking about bad things that happened to me. I no longer ruminate about them, but they do pop into my head every once in a while and ruin my equanimity. Some day, scientists will be able to remove unwanted memories. I wish that day were today.


The ta-kill-ya should have taken care of that, vodka works well and is less likely to leave you with a "_I wish I was dead_" hangover.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

I've never forgotten the cause of death of William Holden, an actor I enjoyed Very Much.  He died in 1981.  He had a habit of drinking alone, nightly, fell, hit his head & bled to death.  He was 63.  Always thought of him as being older but I guess that was because I was so much younger.
http://greatentertainersarchives.blogspot.com/2011/11/last-days-of-william-holden.html


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Bakara said:


> that kills more than drugs and smoking


It sure does.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2021)

No doubt about it--procrastinating.  Oh gosh do I ever do a lot of that.


----------



## chrislind2 (Jan 9, 2022)

Irwin said:


> I wish I could stop thinking about bad things that happened to me. I no longer ruminate about them, but they do pop into my head every once in a while and ruin my equanimity. Some day, scientists will be able to remove unwanted memories. I wish that day were today.


Usually happens when I am trying to fall asleep. I will tell myself, "That doesn't matter, at all, didn't then doesn't matter now". Or lately I will just tell myself to shut up. Over the years I have gotten better at dealing with the painful past. I go back and forth blaming other people, then blaming myself and go right back to, "It doesn't matter!"


----------

